# Screen printing Vs. Heat Press, Have they difference Results?



## Arez91 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello

Screen printing Vs. Heat Press, Have they difference Results? if the results is is differnce so which one looks more high quality..? or which one is better?


----------

